# Topcon? What can you folks to tell



## Kross74 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've got some topcon equipment...can anyone tell me the value of these?
I'll like to get rid of them but would like to know the value if any and how much could I get for them. 

Thanks

http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa203/kross74/?action=view&current=c8e0ffa6.pbw


----------

